

Roger Ailes and the rise of Fox News - hasslblad
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/aug/10/roger-ailes-fox-news-murdoch

======
demallien
If Steve Jobs and Bill Gates are out of ideas for what to do with their
billions, I suggest buying Fox News and then shutting it down would be one of
the single greatest humanitarian acts that they could do.

